# Canon Rebel G Film Vintage Lens help?



## modernhumanity (Aug 8, 2012)

So I'm taking a film class this upcoming semester. I've taken one before, so I'm not a complete noob. However, I decided to go ahead and get my own camera and lens. I got a Rebel G Quartz Date camera.





I stumbled across this vintage lens made in Japan. It's a Sigma zoom master, it says it's for Canon but it wouldn't fit my camera body. Is this lens good quality/good to use or should I just try to sell it? But if it's good, what adapter do I need to make it fit and usable? I need some info and advice on this.


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 8, 2012)

It won't mount. I believe you'll need a Canon EOS camera to FD lens adapter. It will not auto focus and metering may or may not be affected.


----------



## Railphotog (Aug 8, 2012)

The lens is probably for Canon's manual focus FD line, which preceeded the EOS line that your camera uses. These older Sigmas weren't all that great and it would probably be better for you to look for a newer Canon EOS mount lens.  Adapters don't work very well, more problem than they are worth.


----------



## scorpion_tyr (Aug 8, 2012)

Yep, that lens is for the older Canon FD mount. You'll want Canon EF mount or off brand lenses marked for Canon EF or Canon EOS. Note: EF-S lenses will not work. Sigma and Tamron lenses will probably have EF or EOS marked on the end cap, not on the lens. Note: Sigma lenses with DC markings or Tamron lenses with Di II will mount but will probably damage your mirror since tey are designed for cropped sensor cameras. Tamron Di will work fine. Hope that helps.


----------

